
Facebook, others confuse consumers for profit - gasull
http://www.mercurynews.com/opinion/ci_28929705/nate-cardozo-facebook-others-confuse-consumers-profit
======
36erhefg
_Starting this month, Facebook will use them to track your visit to every Web
page that displays the buttons--even if you don 't click on anything._

As far as I know Facebook has been doing this all along. Perhaps they only
made it official this time? Still disgusting, but otherwise nothing new.

~~~
gasull
I believe they used to tracke you only when you clicked on the button.

